# IBS-C - Linzess + Dicyclomine and motility



## sjw596 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm 66 and have suffered CIC for 45 years, which seemed to evolve into IBS-C over the past several years. About a year ago, I had a right hemi-colectomy that resulted from a cecal volvulous. I recovered quickly and quite well. I'm very active and in good health, and eat the same way, with a lot of fiber. I had been taking Miralax daily for the past two years, but it seemed to lose its effect during the past four months. It did however, kept my stools soft. I had a BM daily, but didn't empty myself on most days. I suffered extreme gas and felt an urge to go without results. The GI's nurse practitioner was going to have me take Miralax twice a day, but suggested Linzess 145 mcg. instead. I'm into my third week, though I had a colonoscopy in the second week, which skewed things. The nurse said that I could take Miralax with the Linzess, just to see how I adjust overall. The Miralax + Linzess proved to be a little too much, though Linzess, alone, also keeps things on the little-too-loose side thus far. Maybe I need to give it more time, and the nurse did suggest 90 days.

I basically suffer from dysmotility. I had a sitz marker test recently, but only three of the markers remained after the week, which is good. I was concerned that I had a stricture as a result of the surgery, so I had a colonoscopy. The GI removed three pre-cancerous polyps. However, my colon still is redundant, and my prep was inadequate for the GI to get a complete view. So, I'm going to have another colonoscopy in June, with a two-day prep (that's got to be torturous)! Anyway, as i still have some IBS symptoms with the Linzess, the nurse gave me some Dicyclomine. I read that it can slow down motility and cause constipation. It seems to me that taking Dicyclomine with Linzess is counter productive. I can live without the Dicyclomine, as I don't have the IBS symptoms every day, especially when the Linzess cleans me out. I reviewed many of the Linzess threads and found them helpful. We're all different, so our results will vary from person to person. I did find that taking Linzess with a full glass of water made it work better. I'll welcome any advice! Thanks.


----------



## Severe IBS-C (Jan 2, 2016)

I would like to say that everything I say is without any bias I'm 32-year-old professional male currently on probation. I had battled with addiction for 15 years. On June 6, 2013 I finally got sober. Within the first few weeks of inpatient rehab,I was admitted to the emergency room for abdominal pain. I was told that it was just gas and would pass.I left rehab Fourth of July and moved to a different location. I lived in a sober house, for A little over a year. I was active member of Alcoholics Anonymous and also throughout my time there I spent several nights in the hospital.Ihad a colonoscopy and endoscopic performed and many months in pain.I was told to change my diet and so I did I also stop smoking and started going to the gym and it got better for a short while .I was offered a career back home to the same place I grew up in and where I got high. I immediately got plugged in to AA. few short months after returning home for over a year and a half I had another flareup. I was in constant pain calling out of work every other week. I immediately called a Gastro doctor I was given the same information as the previous doctor. Eat well take fiber take this pill and this pill for that pill. None of it worked I continue to struggle with pain and now also depression. I have an intense career in car sales being a ready ADD only makes this worse. I prayed meditated and was also in therapy along with recovery. I could not get any clear answers until one day I met someone with IBS-C.We both have a lot in common as far as our symptoms go. He told me he was on medical marijuana that was the first time I heard of this. After much thought and speaking to my sponsor along with other recovered alcoholics.I decided to ask my doctor about this and he gave me a referral for medical marijuana.I am immediately took it upon myself to try it right away even though I know it wasn't legal and everyone around me did not agree with my decision. The following week I had a flareup and I immediately smoked some. It was better than anything I've tried before it got rid of my pain including my headache my loss of appetite and my fatigue. This was truly a miracle. Unfortunately after waiting 30 days I was not excepted in the program because I have IBS and not IBD which is not excepted in the State of New Jersey. This is a major dilemma. I am currently on probation with a few months left and I am also not considered to be sober amongst my peers. This is my life and I choose not to live in pain.


----------

